# is it possible to port forward using ppp nat ??



## isso2095 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello everyone !

I need to port forward 3074 from destination external device (tun0) to internal device which (em0) but I need it using ppp nat.

I enabled ppp nat in rc.conf and it masquerade tun0 device from internal device now I need to port forward I tried with PF but it gives me strict nat and with ppp nat it gives me moderate so I will stick with ppp nat.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2021)

It'll be easier if you let one of the firewalls do the NAT and/or redirections.


----------



## Kristof Provost (Nov 8, 2021)

Huh. TIL.

But the ppp man page claims:



> nat port proto targetIP:targetPort[-targetPort] aliasPort[-aliasPort]
> [remoteIP:remotePort[-remotePort]]
> This command causes incoming proto connections to aliasPort to be
> redirected to targetPort on targetIP.  proto is either “tcp” or
> ...


You have no doubt searched the man page before asking here, so why didn't that work for you?


----------

